# Event ID=7036



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

The OS is Win8.1 (32 bit) on a HP desktop. I remotely access this computer daily via VPN. The computer is 1yr 1month old. A few months after the desktop was setup, I had intermittent remote access problem - cannot access the system. A few months ago, it was determined the wiring from the desktop to the router was the source of problem. Wiring was replaced. No problem since until last evening. I cannot remote in again. No one was in the room daily from 4pm to 6am. This morning, I can VPN into the desktop. I looked at the event manager. There have been several similar messages. The one around the time I remote in has an Event ID=7036. The corresponding message was "The Telephony service entered the stopped state.". Shortly after that, another event with the same ID and the message was "The Telephony service entered the running state."
These chain of similar events occurred continuously. 
Can someone please tell me are these messages normal, i.e. unrelated to my VPN access problem? Or they are related?
If they are related, what might be the things I need to look for in order to identify the cause of the VPN access problem?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Remote Access relies on the Telephony Service. So yes, if the Telephony service stops, that could prevent you from using Remote Access. You could try setting the service to start Automatically under your services.


----------

